# tűzhatlan



## franknagy

Nem ismertem ezt a szót.
Ti már hallottátok?
Vízálló, vízhatlan - tűzálló, tűzhatlan.
Tegnap láttam egy autón:_ "Tűzhatlan kőzetgyapot"._

A maga nemében logikus:
Vízálló az az anyag, ami nem oldódik vagy módosul a vízben.
Vízálló az az anyag, ami nem ereszti át a vizet.
Tűzálló az az anyag, ami a tűz hőhatására nem reped el, nem bomlik le, és nem ég el.
_Tűzhatlan_ az az anyag, ami nem ereszti át a tüzet. Vagyis hőhatásra se nem reped el, se nem ég el, és rossz hővezető is. A mögötte levő éghető anyag nem gyullad meg.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem hallottam még és őszintén szólva nem is használnám, pláne nem spontán. 

Annak ellenére, hogy kitalálható az értelme, nem tudom, hogy mennyire elfogadható "hivatalosan". Azaz pl. ha egy fordításban használná az ember, nem dobná-e vissza egy igényesebb lektor.


----------



## franknagy

Kedves Zsanna!

[QUOTE Zsanna]Annak ellenére, hogy kitalálható az értelme, nem tudom,  hogy mennyire  elfogadható "hivatalosan". Azaz pl. ha egy fordításban  használná az  ember, nem dobná-e vissza egy igényesebb lektor.[/QUOTE]

Kit érdekel a vaskalapos lektor? Még jó, hogy nem volt olyan az őskorban!
Ma is ott tartanánk, hogy a magyar nyelv tíznél kevesebb szóból állna: Jaj, dejó, ham-ham, glutty, ... 

Minden szó, minden nyelvben így születik. Valaki kitalálja, szűk körben használja. (Jelen esetben a termékét reklámozza a furgonján.)

Mint vitaindító levelemben írtam, a szó beleillik a magyar nyelv hasonló szavai közé, termékeny képzőt használ, és nagyon logikus.


Frank


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> Minden szó, minden nyelvben így születik. Valaki kitalálja, szűk körben használja. (Jelen esetben a termékét reklámozza a furgonján.)



Kedves Frank! 

Ha igazad volna, akkor választ kapnánk a nyelvtudományok egyik nagy rejtélyére: a nyelv kialakulására.  A szavak túlnyomó többségének eredete a múlt homályába vész.
Ezen kívül minden nyelv tartalmaz jövevényszavakat is, amelyeket nem az adott nyelv beszélői "találtak ki".

A "tűzhatlan" ettől függetlenül jó újításnak tűnik, bár én sem hallottam még. Viszont a gugli több, mint 700 találatot dob ki a szóra. A többség a kőzetgyapotra vonatkozik, de nem csak.


----------



## franknagy

Gugliztam én is.
Pl. a "tűzhatlan jegyzetkészséget" - jó, meg a "tűzhatlan medvét" - ami viszont fura. 
Hoppá,
http://nyelvmuveles.hu/magyarosan-nyelvhelyesseg/hozzaszolas/kedves-nyelvtulajdonosok
Kovács Tibor már örvendezett a szónak.

Érdekes, hogy a -hatatlan utótagnak van -hetetlen párja, de a -hatlan utótagnak nincs.
(Ehetetelen, ihatatlan.)

A golyóálló is lehetne golyóhatlan.
Létezik a tűzbiztos szó is, de arról emberek jut az eszembe: biztos urak, népbiztosok, kérdezőbiztosok.


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> ... Érdekes, hogy a -hatatlan utótagnak van -hetetlen párja, de a -hatlan utótagnak nincs....


Van ilyen képzőbokor: -hatlan,  -*hetlen*!

P.S.
Idézet a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvből (II. kötet, 1033. old.)
... a -_hatatlan_, -_hetetlen_ képzőbokrot -_hatlan_, -_hetlen_ alakúra rövidítették. Ezt nyelvművelőink sokáig üldözték... Legtovább  a _vízhatlan_ szó élt, de ma már ez is kiszorulóban van a _vízálló_ szóalak mellett.

Talán ez megmagyarázza, hogy nekem miért nem hangzik olyan jól (t.i. a szó, amiről beszélünk)... mert ugye a _tűzálló_ szó már létezik.


----------



## franknagy

Saját postámat kell javítanom:


> Vízálló az az anyag, ami nem oldódik vagy módosul a vízben.
> Víz*hatlan* az az anyag, ami nem ereszti át a vizet. <------Tűzálló az az anyag, ami a tűz hőhatására nem reped el, nem bomlik le, és nem ég el.
> _Tűzhatlan_ az az anyag, ami nem ereszti át a tüzet. Vagyis  hőhatásra se nem reped el, se nem ég el, és rossz hővezető is. A mögötte  levő éghető anyag nem gyullad meg.



Vagyis mást jelent az víz-álló, mint a víz-hatlan.


----------



## Zsanna

A _tűzálló_ edény sem engedi át a tüzet... 
Bár, ha a Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv szerinted hibás, akkor nem foglak tudni meggyőzni a kis konyhai példámmal!


----------



## Olivier0

Régi szövegekben tényleg van olyan, hogy véghetlen, nélkülözhetlen, stb. De ez itt más, mert nem a szótő _ű_ magánhangzójához alkalmazkodva _-hetlen_, hanem _-hatlan_, mintha nem megrövidült képző, hanem újabb tő lenne ott, _hatni_ / _hatás _: a *tűz hat*ására sem sérül / engedi át a tüzet.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> A tűzálló edény sem engedi át a tüzet...


Szerintem is így van. A tűz, elletétben a vízzel, nem egy "anyag", hanem egy sorozatos kémiai reakció (égés/oxidáció) folyamata. Ha helyes az elképzelésem, akkor a tűz nem hatolhat át valamilyen anyagon anélkül, hogy azzal reakcióba ne lépne, vagyis ne módosítaná azt. Tehát ha valami tűzálló, akkor egyben "tűzhatlan" is ...



franknagy said:


> ...  Tűzhatlan az az anyag, ami nem ereszti át a tüzet. Vagyis hőhatásra se nem reped el, se nem ég el, és rossz hővezető is. A mögötte levő éghető anyag nem gyullad meg.


 Jó hővezető anyag esetében a mögötte levő éghető anyag nem az _áteresztett tűz _miatt gyullad meg, hanem a felmelegedett (tűzálló) anyag elegendő _hő energiát _ad át neki ahhoz, hogy az lángra lobbanjon.


----------



## Zsanna

Van egy ötletem a _tűzálló_ és a _tűzhatlan_ közti esetleges különbségre: csak árnyalatnyi dologról van szó, de talán elég ahhoz, hogy a tűzhatlan helyet kapjon:

- a "vmi-álló" arra enged következtetni, hogy az illető anyag ellenáll az x dolognak (pl. tűznek vagy víznek) hosszabb időn keresztül is (az idő aspektuson van inkább a hangsúly)
- a "vmi-hatlan" pedig arra fókuszál, hogy mi az az x dolog, ami a szóbanforgó anyag v. tárgy "támadásának" ellenáll (= nem engedi magába) (nem az idő aspektus hangsúlyos itt, hanem az anyag, amiről szó van)


----------

